# General > Birdwatching >  in my garden this morning..

## brandy

hubby put out the new feeders before dawn this morning, and our little robin was there already!
then as the morning has gone on.. we have had robin, starlings, sparrows, crows, a dove and a blackbird. 
may get more ! but great to watch them.. but im telling you those starlings are aggressive and very possessive of what they claim as theirs..
i feel bad for the little robin as he just stands back and watches, and dosent get very much!

----------


## Stargazer

We have the same birds this morning and a single Dunnock putting in an appearance. I've seen Goldfinches in the area but never been able to attract them into the garden.

----------


## Kenn

Dunnocks,robins,blackbirds,starlings,sparrows,chaf  finches,bluetits but my collared doves are missing and not seen any goldfinches since we moved the feeders.

----------


## Anji

Dunnocks, sparrows, starlings, blackbirds, chaffinches, greenfinches, blue tits, great tits and a robin here.  No sign of my collared doves or thrushes for a week or two either.

I gave them fresh water this morning but it had frozen hard by 3pm and I had to replace it.  Poor little mites.  They must be freezing.

----------


## brandy

i had a ring necked dove in the garden this morning. several of the dif breeds of tiny birds.. but didnt have my glasses on so couldnt tell you dif breeds! *laughs* had about 50 on the ground.

----------


## nirofo

> i had a ring necked dove in the garden this morning. several of the dif breeds of tiny birds.. but didnt have my glasses on so couldnt tell you dif breeds! *laughs* had about 50 on the ground.


 
Hi brandy

Is this the ring necked dove you saw in your garden.

*Collared Dove.*


*nirofo.*

----------


## brandy

very similar if not the same bird. 
we were having a giggle as it was in the tree trying to get to one of the feeders!
he/she was sitting on the fence a lot of the time and coming down into the garden for bread..
(we have a bird table, fat balls nailed to the fence, feeder in the tree and fatballs and penuts in the tree plus putting bread on the ground! )
will try and get a pic if its back tomorrow!

----------


## billmoseley

> hubby put out the new feeders before dawn this morning, and our little robin was there already!
> then as the morning has gone on.. we have had robin, starlings, sparrows, crows, a dove and a blackbird. 
> may get more ! but great to watch them.. but im telling you those starlings are aggressive and very possessive of what they claim as theirs..
> i feel bad for the little robin as he just stands back and watches, and dosent get very much!


don't worry about the robin he can the nastiest bird in the garden and they have been known to kill intruders on their patch

----------


## doyle

Stargazer - we attract the goldfinches by putting out niger seed in the special feeders. The first year we had no luck but the 2nd year they came in their droves!
Today in my garden there have been robins, blackies, starlings, collared doves, bramblings, 1 siskin, bluetits, great tits, chaffinches, goldfinches, greenfinches, sparrows and a dunnock. 
We put out wild bird seed, peanuts, black sunflower seeds, niger seed and fat balls - and of course water. They also had out of date crumpets today, all crumbled up!

----------


## billmoseley

we had a song thrust along with all the local birds. we also tried putting chicken bones out they where cleaned of all meat in hours

----------


## wickscorrie

12 crows, a few scorries and a drove of starlings, 1 robin and four chaffinches.

----------


## Bilge rat

Get all the usual species in my garden but for the last couple of days there's been a gang of Chaffinches here. I counted about 20 of them this morning.

----------


## highland red

Goldfinches, Collared Doves, a very tame young male blackbird who comes right up to my feet whilst replenishing the table/feeders, a Robin, Starlings and have been swamped this week with Chaffinches.

----------


## chirpy chick

We have a dove in our garden called crookfoot

----------


## billmoseley

are coal tits common as we have a pair who seem to have take residence

----------


## Kenn

What's with these birds, all mine seem to be using up vital energy scrapping with each other!
I expect such loutish behaviour from the starlings but now have robins beating up 
dunnocks and each other,more than 1 blackbird and the feathers are flying even the sparrows and chaffinches are squaring up, only ones with some decorum are the bluetits and the greenfinches and the juvenile black headed gull.
The blackbirds even took on the fieldfares.

----------


## brandy

i think its more of just a live in the moment kind of thing. they are so hungry and little food, so all they know is that right now they have found food.. and that means life instead of death. 
they cant understand that it will be there tomorrow.. just that its there right now. 
ive decided that im going to keep the feeders well stocked this winter .. i felt so sorry for them the last couple days.. they seem so desprate

----------


## fingalmacool

Lots of what others have said in my back garden, however there is also a wagtail? i thought they migrated somewhere but not up to speed on this can someone inform me, he/she is certainly a tough nut as it seems to stand its ground with the hoodies(pet name for the starlings) ::

----------


## Kenn

Have several pied wagtails that come into the garden here and they sure are foisty little characters!

----------


## fingalmacool

A Pheasant paid a visit to the back garden this morning ::

----------


## highland red

Had a lot of very "aggressive" Starlings, along with some small flocks of Goldfinches, Doves. Up to twenty or so Chaffinches along with Bramblings: and also a pair of Siskiins, but no Greenfinches.

I do have a young male Blackbird, who follows me into the garden and is well within arms length.  I usually throw a few bits for him.

I don't know if it's me getting old, but I feel that it's an enormous honour to have a wild creature THAT close.  It's a very special feeling.

I'm going now as I may be turning into a totally blubbering mess. :Wink:

----------


## gingernut

I'm not very knowledgeable about birds but enjoy putting out food for them especially during this cold spell.

I get all the usual visitors as mentioned by others in this thread but have also recently had quite a few reed buntings and a skylark ( had to look him up in my bird book as had no idea what he/she was. :Grin:

----------


## cherokee

Had _well over_ 100 starlings sitting in the branches of trees around about our garden yesterday morning - almost felt like a scene from "The Birds" LOL !!

Bitty worried though about one in particular - looks like it has an injured wing; possibly even broken ! It can still "shinny" up the branches to the feeders and I've put down some bread and fresh water, on the ground, near to where it's been sheltering and I did see it eat some - just really concerned for the poor wee mite !!

OH offered to go out and catch it, but I know the stress would possibly kill it, also it can travel at a fair rate of knots on the ground !

----------


## Backlass

Coal Tits are fairly common in and around coniferous woodlands

----------

